# video games



## ArcticWolf (May 22, 2010)

Are the newer video games better then the older ones like from the n64 or ps1


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 22, 2010)

Better graphics, a lot more cheesy...

Overall, they are not better, but nor are they much worse.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 22, 2010)

Really, depend on which one. And what you like overall.

Some old game cannot be beaten by new game, and never will, but some new games can be a blast, better then some of the old classic.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

Uh, no?

Games these days just copy off one another looking to get a quick buck.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Classic games focus more on plot and somewhat character development 

Newer games focus more on graphics sometimes, and either one of two things suffers from it, either character development, or plot development, or sometimes both

Also, this belongs in Three Frags


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

I think newer games are improving, but sometimes lack tangible storylines and character development, like Willow suggested.


----------



## Slyck (May 22, 2010)

Depends on the game.

Platformers have improved, same with sandbox games. 2d platformers have pretty much vanished though. Hallelujah.

'Perfect family playing a Wii' type games have become worse, as in they have become popular.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 22, 2010)

Moved to "Three Frags Left".


----------



## Thallis (May 22, 2010)

Terrible question. Some are, some aren't. They're about the same as they always have been.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 22, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda, Ocarina of Time for the 64 will never be out done. It was just to awesome.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 22, 2010)

well, back then the situation was very similar in my opinion.
there have been a ton of REALLY bad games and movie adaptations opposed to a small fraction of really really good titles during the time of the NES / ATARI 2600 / etc. and its still the same today.
the problem is see though is that the focus shifted from plot and character developement to the eyecandy...
on an 8-bit system you cant really impress people with your graphics, your game is pretty much bound to look like shit, no matter how hard you try. so the only way to impress the player was by presenting a good plot and awesome and memorable characters!
today you have awesome visuals and mostly lame plots and flat characters...
but there are still REALLY good games today which have the best of both worlds and that makes me happy^^



Yaril47 said:


> The Legend of Zelda, Ocarina of Time for the 64 will never be out done. It was just to awesome.



IMHO ocarina of time is one of the most overhyped games ever^^ it IS awesome but its not THAT awesome! i had way more fun with different games


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> The Legend of Zelda, Ocarina of Time for the 64 will never be out done. It was just to awesome.



It (along with Pokemon) was my childhood. It's shaped my interests and art...

I think we might be biased, though. Nostaliga makes everything seem more awesome than it is.


----------



## Thallis (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It (along with Pokemon) was my childhood. It's shaped my interests and art...
> 
> I think we might be biased, though. Nostaliga makes everything seem more awesome than it is.



Yes. Also, you tend forget the bad games over time which makes it seem like there were fewer bad games for the old systems, while there is crap on the shelves that you see daily. It influences your opinion a bit.


----------



## Torinir (May 22, 2010)

As far as eye candy, yes. But for quality of game play? HELL NO.

I'm sorry, but you cannot tell me that a game like Modern Warfare 2 has superior game play than a classic like Deus Ex, Quake 3 or Unreal Tournament.

I think gaming has taken a sharp drop in quality in the past few years, and it doesn't look like it will improve any in the near future.


----------



## SirRob (May 22, 2010)

Because generalizing is always a good idea...

There are just as many amazing new games as there are older ones. People seem to forget the huge amount of crappy games on older systems.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 23, 2010)

I think its equal. There are classics, as with anything, that can never be outdone in terms of what they mean.

However, some of the new games have massively increased in size and scope. A PS1 game can't really have the epic soundtrack and lipsynching of the newer games. 

Back then though, it was much more important to focus on gameplay than graphics, acting and other things that we worry about today. Its like any other media.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 23, 2010)

Depends, but as a general rule, yes. 

Yeah yeah, some old farts gunna get in here and bitch about nostalgia and talk 'bout how back in the old day they had to walk uphill both ways 12 miles just to play pong and were damned happy about it, but honestly, fuck that. If you can play fucking Frogger for as much time as I play Battlefield Bad Company 2, you SERIOUSLY need to consider getting a life... or at least finding out who the fuck lobotomized you. 

Also, inb4 "amount of time to play =/= quality." Fuck you, it sorta does. The time someone spends doing something USUALLY points to how much they enjoy it. I like fapping, so I do it a lot. I don't like shoving nails up my ass, so I don't. I get bored of pong easily, so I play it for a few minutes tops. I fucking love L4D2, so I play it until my eyes glaze over. 



Now that I have you all nice and pissed off though, I suppose I should list exceptions. 

Halo Combat Evolved > Halo 3 and Halo 2
Call of Duty 4 > Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty 2 > Call of duty 3, Modern Warfare 2, World At War and possibly even Call of Duty 4 (It's a close call between 4 and 2, really) 
Bioshock > Bioshock 2 (though granted a lot of it is because of repitition of the first game) 

Plus a bunch of other ones that people are going to be reminding me of for the rest of this thread. 


But before you rain the h8 down on me, consider this: 

Would you rather play Battlefield Vietnam, or Battlefield Bad Company 2? 
Gunna play L4D2, or you happy with that Dead Rising? 
You got Mass Effect right? Don't shit me, you liked the second one more. 


And don't shit yourself, it is NOT just the graphics. If took doom or something and boosted the graphics to shit-your-self realistic, people would be like "What the fuck? Running down a corridor? What is this bullshit? It's so fucking liniar." You tried to pull gameplay like that today and it would get BEAT THE FUCK DOWN. 

As for plot? Well gee, as fun as it is to stomp shit to save a princess who is WAY TOO TRUSTING, I'd really rather wage epic warfare for nothing less than the very survival of democracy. Sorry. And you can keep your little anonymous 4 pixel motherfucker with no name, I think the born soldier whos personality and actions are chosen by me and me alone is MUCH MORE COMPELLING. 

But fine, if you really like old games, that's fine by me. You can go play pong. Imma be pwning some bitchass n0obz and saving the goddamn human race. 


PS: Goddamnit Pliio8, your AV is making me gay. Stop that. >=|


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 23, 2010)

I used to be good at older sports games. I suck at the newer ones. Some old favorites of mine are:

Jet Moto I and II
need for speed II
Nascar 98
NHL 97


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 23, 2010)

Needs to be judged on a game-by-game basis. :V


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2010)

Depends on the game, although I lean toward newer games.

Refer to Unsilenced's post as to why.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 23, 2010)

I liked the older better.  
New ones are still great fun to tho.

I miss older RPGs. 
Where it didnt lead you by the hand and put you where you needed to go. Or have a compass to pin out exctaly where to go.

Also some older rpg had  more complex dungeons. More levels in some dungeons too. 
Less save points.

A lot of games have so many save possibilites it easy to restart just a few steps back.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 23, 2010)

It's all been going downhill since the demise of Commodore.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 23, 2010)

Overall, the old games are better, but some new games are decent.


----------



## Attaman (May 23, 2010)

For the most part?  No, I think modern games aren't any better than older ones.  However, this is not to say they suck:  They have some of the best visuals, the most powerful soundtracks, and so on.

That, IMO, is the catch:  The focus now is not "What can we do to make this story epic", it's "What can we do to make this story _feel_ epic."  While I can state tons of game songs that I like, it's a slim few that I can actually hum / remember off the top of my head:  I can remember songs from games I haven't even played for practically a _decade_, and yet I can't hum songs from games I played just a few months / years ago.  While music isn't everything, that's an example of what I mean - the games are meant to mimic epic well enough that they're still played, instead of taking the extra effort to actually _be_ epic to keep being played.

Personally, I don't mind the rise of Wii-like games.  I'm more bothered by the fact that two things seem to be on the rise:
1)  jRPG's.  The wRPG market is stagnating, and - while they are often just cranking out the exact same thing but with a palette swap - jRPG's are still going.  I don't mind jRPG's too badly, but when the market is practically becoming dominated by such I weep for the days of Baldur's Gate and Soul Reaver (well, alright, it wasn't solely a Western RPG, but it was predominantly such - especially if you count Europe as Western and not just there).
2)  Shooter games with "We'll give you special features" implementations.  There's other ways to make FPSs more interesting than allowing you to run silently, or shoot fire from your hands.  Like, I 'unno, having a plot that isn't crap?  Don't get me wrong, you can make fun plotless games (Serious Sam).  However, if you're trying to pass off your plot as literary gold (Looking dead at you, Halo), then I expect a plot that is better than a polished turd.  Worse yet, people seem to see "Ooh, I can now run 1.25 faster in online games" as a sign that the game is infinitely superior to its predecessors.  Er, no, it's not.


----------



## The_Dare (May 23, 2010)

For the most part?  Nngh.  I'm gonna really have to go with the golden oldies here, given that I spent a portion of the afternoon trying beat my Super Punch Out time attack scores.  Nick Bruiser in 48 secs?  Done.

I was raised on Nintendo and have always found meself replaying your NES, SNES and 64 cack from back in the day, but every now and again some big current-generation game manages to capture my interest for a week.  I remember the Halo 3 beta.  Played that on my flatmate's xbox non stop, bought an xbox of me own for the full version, flogged the xbox a month later.  Bought another xbox since, Halo'd it up again, sold a month later.  Ironically, I spent most of my time on it playing ruddy PAC MAN.

TL;DR I'm epic mint at Super Punch Out


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 23, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I liked the older better.
> New ones are still great fun to tho.
> 
> I miss older RPGs.
> ...



Actually I find a lot of older RPGs didn't try very hard to care about how difficult the player would find their ridiculous and vauge clues. And the horrible Engrish didn't help.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I liked the older better.
> New ones are still great fun to tho.
> 
> I miss older RPGs.
> ...


To me, the location of the save point is relevant to huge events happening (i.e. boss battles, etc), either that or they're located in a sort of generalized spot (i.e. the center of a town, entrance to a dungeon)

I like it better though when my games let me save whenever, as opposed to having to hunt down a save point


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I like it better though when my games let me save whenever, as opposed to having to hunt down a save point



"DAMNIT, I JUST WANT TO FIND A SAVE POINT SO I CAN GO TO BED!"


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 23, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> "DAMNIT, I JUST WANT TO FIND A SAVE POINT SO I CAN GO TO BED!"



Just pause the game & shut your tv.

Problem solved.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 23, 2010)

Some are and some aren't.


----------



## Kvasir (May 23, 2010)

sometimes they are better old sometimes they are better old, other times they are the same.


----------



## Tycho (May 23, 2010)

Golden oldies forever.


----------



## Kuraggo (May 24, 2010)

Old games are overrated. Way overrated. Beyond overrated. 

Sure some of them were really great and they bring back memories, but I just cannot stand playing most of them nowadays, because they became boring, or they were always boring. And the horrible eye-raping graphics don't help either. 

So modern games all the way.


----------



## Attaman (May 24, 2010)

Question, Kuraggo:  What type of games do you play?  It's pretty hard to deny that some games, such as RPG's, have been stagnating (look at NPC's in Baldur's Gate II, now look at NPC's in Dragon Age), while other games (third person shooters) have been on a general rise in quality.


----------



## Tycho (May 24, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Question, Kuraggo:  What type of games do you play?  It's pretty hard to deny that some games, such as RPG's, have been stagnating (look at NPC's in Baldur's Gate II, now look at NPC's in Dragon Age), while other games (third person shooters) have been on a general rise in quality.



Minsc > Alistair.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 27, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Actually I find a lot of older RPGs didn't try very hard to care about how difficult the player would find their ridiculous and vauge clues. And the horrible Engrish didn't help.


 
I do agree translations there were not always the best.(some games were just horrible on them)
 I never had problems finding out where to go tho. 

Now if only they can give better clues without giving excat pin point compass markings. Or at least give a option to turn it on or off.





WillowWulf said:


> To me, the location of the save point is relevant to huge events happening (i.e. boss battles, etc), either that or they're located in a sort of generalized spot (i.e. the center of a town, entrance to a dungeon)
> 
> I like it better though when my games let me save whenever, as opposed to having to hunt down a save point


 
I can so much agree to saving before a big boss battle(more so in newer games).  Only to lose and do the long trek again to get to it.  Or before a lengthy CS
That is also what made is so challanging to.

Some of the older Final Fantasy games had good saves at key points or middle of dungeon which I did like. Also in the overworld areas you could save anywhere.

Also Phantasy Stay II you could only save in town, unless you knew how to get the hidden(well steal it) phone item to save anywhere.


----------



## Rahne (May 27, 2010)

The answer is very subjective. Some newer ones are better than some older ones, but I don't think it's possible to compare the entire new era of video games to that of the old one. Again, because some of the new ones are highly successful and really good, but some are just terrible and failures, but the same can be said about older games.

However... I voted newer games, simply because... as much as I love all those old video games like GoldenEye, Perfect Dark, and Killer Instinct Gold... no game from that time will ever compare to the epicness that is the Mass Effect series. Not in my opinion.


----------



## Saito Chikara (May 27, 2010)

Old games have that "Nostalgia" if you grew up with them (Mario Bros. 3, Blades of Steel FTW) but a lot of the newer games (FF XIII, DOA4, Halo Reach) have really good, almost realistic graphics. The storylines have evolved over the years (Halo, for instance), But I have to cast my vote as a "No" as you just can't replace Nostalgia, no matter how flashy your graphics are.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 27, 2010)

The question is a bit too general and ambiguous. You can't give a fair assertion by saying that one era of gaming is better than another as there are plenty of examples of quality and lack of it in . I mean seriously, people tout the classic days, but the modern era has some damn good games itself.

Both are good, but both have their respective piles of crap as well.


----------



## Rahne (May 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> The question is a bit too general and ambiguous. You can't give a fair assertion by saying that one era of gaming is better than another as there are plenty of examples of quality and lack of it in . I mean seriously, people tout the classic days, but the modern era has some damn good games itself.
> 
> Both are good, but both have their respective piles of crap as well.



My point exactly.


----------



## Kuraggo (May 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Question, Kuraggo:  What type of games do you play?  It's pretty hard to deny that some games, such as RPG's, have been stagnating (look at NPC's in Baldur's Gate II, now look at NPC's in Dragon Age), while other games (third person shooters) have been on a general rise in quality.



I play mostly FPS', Racing games, 3rd person shooters, and varied genres in between. But I tend to stay away from RPG's, unless they're like ME2 which is more shooter than RPG. But even then, if I was obliged to play one I would choose a modern RPG, I wouldn't stand playing one of those with nasty and old graphics, I just don't find it very fun to watch pixels kill each other for 10 minutes with floating -HP numbers and text globes. 

But that's just me.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 27, 2010)

I think PS1/N64 games sucked. The early DOS games were awesome because they were more original. Then the PS1 type games tried to do graphics but failed at it and so sucked.


----------



## Attaman (May 27, 2010)

Saito:  Did you just use Halo as an example of how Stories have _evolved_ in games over the years?

I mean, if you're comparing it to Unreal Tournament you might be right (But, heck, Unreal itself has more plot than Halo), but Halo isn't exactly the best example of a plot. Actually, it's a pretty good example of mediocre plot + media hype = awesome.  It's the Avatar of Video Games.


----------

